# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Neue Pads

## Allwave

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bentige fr mein Brett neue Pads. Gibt es sowas als Meterware zum selber zurechtschneiden?
Habe im Internet nur ein Pad von Concept X gefunden, welches ich aber sehr dnn finde. 
Hat jemand vllt einen Tipp fr mich? 

Sportliche Gre

----------


## Longboardheizer

https://www.surftiger.de/EVA-STANDBELAG/ 
https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...sacat=0&_pgn=2
vielleicht ist was dabei

----------


## Allwave

Danke fr deine Antwort. Die hatte ich tatschlich auch schon gesehen, die sind allerdings recht dnn mit 4/2 mm.

----------


## aquarius

Bei Windflchter gibt es 50x100cm Stcke zum selber zuschneiden in 8mm.
https://windfluechter-boards.de/extras/

----------


## Surf Stephan

Ich denke, dieser von RS Pro knnte geschnitten werden
https://surfer-world.com/rspro-hexat...-grip-traction

----------


## Redaktion

Moin Surf Stephan, in deinen Beitrgen legst du regelmig Links zu einem bestimmten Surfshop. Anderen Usern zu helfen ist natrlich prima, aber wir haben immer ein Auge auf Aktivitten, die auf Foren-Spam hindeuten (Linkbuilding gehrt dazu). Wir lassen deine Beitrge vorerst online. Mit Forenspam durch professionelle Agenturen haben wir gerade viel zu tun, fast tglich mssen wir banale Beitrge entfernen, die beilufig Produkte oder Websites bewerben. Viele Gre, Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Killefit

Ich hab mir Meterware (selbstklebend) bei Aliexpress bestellt. Gibt es dort in verschiedenen Breiten und Lngen.
Mal nach eva decking suchen, z.B. https://de.aliexpress.com/item/40001...27424c4dPzSdPG

----------

